# Ballast heat



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Mar 24, 2012)

I am upgrading to a new small closet set-up, considering a 20x36 inch tent with a 400w cooltube and either a 4" or 6" cent fan. Soil.

I am torn as to which ballast to get. theres not really that many posts about mag ballast here, everyone seems to like the cooler, quieter dimmable digital ones, which would be nice, but i dont really want to deal with cable interference drawing attention, and i know if i try to make a grounded aluminum shield for it, ill **** up and end up burning my place down or something.

I want the reliability of a mag ballast, but am concerned with the heat (and noise, but im assuming i wont notice that over the fan) coming from the ballast, as i have never had one. how hot do mags get? too hot to touch? is it safe to leave on the carpet, or should i mount it on the wall? if the dog sniffs it, will it burn his nose? if i accidentally leave a piece of clothing on it, will it catch fire? i wanna grow some fire, not start a fire:icon_smile: 

thanks for reading, as i stated before i searched but could not find much info on mag ballasts at all as posts here (and other sites) always gear back to BULB heat instead of BALLAST heat


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

I would keep is separate from grow area so not to over heat the grow area.

I also would not let clothes lay on top of it or park it on the carpet(but a small piece of wood solves this problem)

A mag ballast is a bit louder but not much, on the good ones it is hardly noticeable. The ballast does not get hot enough to burn you or the dog as long as you do not cover up the unit.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't worry too much about mag ballast getting too hot. I wouldn't put them where they would get covered or not get good air flow over them, even on the digital ballasts as they get quite warm as well and for efficiency need to be air cooled.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for the input guys.

i was thinking of placing the ballast outside my exhaust duct so the air exiting from the tent will hopefully blow over and cool the ballast some.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 25, 2012)

that will be hot air.......not the best idea IMO!!!

go digi..............go to NWGT.org and look up kitsapgrapeape.....hell get you digi ballast brand new for 240 delivered!!

mags get hot.....


----------



## Growdude (Mar 25, 2012)

do a search on bad ballast and most are digital, that or there just wipeing out everyones TV.

Good magnetic ballasts only get warm and dont need extra cooling.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2012)

Magnetic ballasts lose output over time. They are a thing of the past. 

I actually had a Lumatek ballast melt the cord, but I returned it for a new design with 2 onboard switch breakers. I have two in 600 watt and used them in a small wood box for about 2 years. Never had an issue with any newer ones.

properly shielded, wired, and grounded electrical systems are the key. So get a brand name IMO. Lumatek does 5 year warranty on all their ballasts.


----------

